# Cambiar potenciometro de Ampli Sony



## emdaudio (Jul 9, 2007)

Bueno el tema es este, tengo un Ampli Sony TA-F530ES que al parecer esta joya y suena barbaro, solo que tiene roto el potenciometro del volumen y anda mal, mi idea es jugarme a cambiarcelo yo pero antes de desoldarlo y mandarme cagadas me gustaria saber si podre conseguir el mismo pote y si es solo desoldar y soldar el nuevo. Bueno como no la tengo muy clara en el tema, me gustaria que me guien y si saben si se consigue el mismo pote mucho mejor, en el lomo del pote dice "7-472-12-120K11X2" igual aca les dejo unas fotos para que lo vean porque entre la K y la X no estoy seguro si es un 11 ya que esta rayado, perdon por el tamaño de las fotos pero es para que se vea bien en detalle. Espero sus respuestas ya que lo compre y todavia no lo pude usar   

Tambien tengo el SERVICE MANUAL en pdf, nose si sirve de algo en este caso, cualquier cosa lo subo.


----------



## bachi (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola, al parecer por la nomenclatura el potenciometro es de 120 kohm doble, o sea dos potenciometros en un solo encapsulado, de todas maneras si puedes subir el service manual para despejar dudas.

saludos


----------



## emdaudio (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok aca subo el SERVICE MANUAL espero me puedan ayudar, mi idea es tratar de conseguir el pote original. Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 11, 2007)

un simple potenciometro estereo de 120KOHM logarritmico no se si lo consigas igual a como es ahi pero te daras cuenta como ban las patillas o sea se ve en el pcb la masa y todo eso saludos


----------

